# Boot Hill Express



## chris73159

I got this kit from a fellow modeler, it was missing pieces and somewhat started but unpainted. I think this was an original issue. It was missing the glass and headers, so I wrote Revell and told them my situation. I heard back from Revell and they would send the parts for a small fee. What a stroke of luck. So I was able to disassemble without breaking anything, and the entire model is dry brushed, hand painted, to look like the original Boothill on display. I spent probably about a week on getting the wood tone close to the real 1:1. Many redo's till I was finally happy with the tone. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Zombie_61

Man, that's nice! I think you really nailed the tones of the 1:1's wood, so your efforts paid off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

That's bitchin'!! Man I remember these olds kits, I built this one but I think it only lasted a week. Nice to see RM step up to help.


----------



## Ian Anderson

YEP SHES A RED HEAD, (Did you see that pete) all is well. .....lol
Nice job, I know you can still get this kit hear and there, IF YOU LOOK but that was nice of them to send the parts.

Looks great....And I Found this one on the net, IT IS THE REAL THING ?


----------



## chris73159

Thanks for the comments. The kit was missing the skeleton so now you know what she looks like pre-skeleton.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Great job, that has always been one of my favorites.

Russell


----------



## 440s-4ever

Great looking kit, and a tough one to get right. Nice job




Ian Anderson said:


> YEP SHES A RED HEAD, (Did you see that pete) all is well. .....lol
> Nice job, I know you can still get this kit hear and there, IF YOU LOOK but that was nice of them to send the parts.
> 
> Looks great....And I Found this one on the net, IT IS THE REAL THING ?



The boot hill express story as pulled from the dusty cobwebs in my head......The original body was a legit 1800s funeral carriage that would be stooopidly valuable today. Unfortunately, being 100 years old when the project started, the carriage sort of fell apart after a few years. The car was so popular they recreated the body in fiberglass, but the follow up version(s) never had the ornate wood details of the original. So in some ways, even the real thing isn't necessarily the real thing!


----------



## rkoenn

Very nice, the model I mean, I mean the plastic model!!! I built one of these when I was a kid and a few other of the show cars. I recently picked one up off eBay and will build it someday, who knows when. Yours is great and brings back fond memories. The other one that reminds of the theme was the Lil' Coffin which I also got off eBay.

Bob K.


----------



## Pete McKay

(Waiting for someone to do The Red Baron now.....THE BIG ONE!!!)


----------



## chris73159

Yes, the Lil' Coffin is another classic kit along with the Red Baron. Some cool customs back then.


----------

